# Joing The Outback Family W/a 28krs



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

Greeting! We are so excited that we pick up our 28 foot Kargoroo next week! We are getting a new '07 that will be delivered to our local dealer!

This is our first travel traliler/toy hauler and I've got a few questions....

We started out camping with a popup a couple years ago and sold our popup on ebay last April. I was tired of packing everything in and out. The kargoroo seems to be perfect for us. I (wife) has a 450 Yamaha Kodiak that will fit in the "garage" and then the hubby's 650 Kawasaki Prarie will still go in the bed of the truck. (I don't like the layout of typical toyhaulers, so this seem perfect!!)

Anything we should know or get, other than the basic stuff, when it comes to travel trailers. We will be pulling with a 2005 Chevy 4X4 2500 HD, so I think we will be able to haul all our stuff!!

Any advice would be great....I love the idea of adding doors to the Ushaped dinette....any other mods would be appreciated.

Can't wait to load up and haul out.....any other Kentucky people out there!

Thanks - Rhonda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new toy!! Where are you guys from?!

Eric


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't make out my sig yet....we are in central/eastern KY around Lexington. We do most of our trail riding at the Cloud 9 Ranch in MO and then we are looking to go down to Harlan to Black Mountatin. That should only be a couple hours from where we live now.....any other riding areas would be appreciated!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your move from a PUP to the OB. Plus,







welcome to the best 'extended family' of campers around. Sounds like you have an ideal setup. Have fun, and post pictures, if you can


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your new Roo! I know you will love yours as much as we love ours. We got our Mobile Eagle's Nest to haul my 04 Harley Road King and don't think we could have made a better choice. Enjoy, post alot of pictures from your trips, and RIDE SAFE!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

tuckerroo said:


> Anything we should know or get, other than the basic stuff, when it comes to travel trailers.


Buy a good power tongue jack, don't wait a year like I did.

Have fun


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tuckerroo,

Congrats on the new Roo and welcome to Outbackers! You're gonna love the TT and this site.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi tuckerroo
















Outbackers!

AND Congratulations on your new Roo! 

Definitely go for the electric tongue jack. The Attwood 3500 is super heavy duty and is perfect for the weight of the Roo when loaded up.

We have the door on order for the under the dinette storage. (We have the old style, so only need one door) Beachbum has just completed this mod and did a great job. He has lots of photos in his thread as well as ordering info.

One mod we want to do is a screen for the garage door so we can leave it down when it's warm out. Lots of ideas in mind for that one.

Click on my screenname to see our complete list of mods, and feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tuckerroo said:


> Greeting! We are so excited that we pick up our 28 foot Kargoroo next week! We are getting a new '07 that will be delivered to our local dealer!
> 
> This is our first travel traliler/toy hauler and I've got a few questions....
> 
> ...


Rhonda,

Contact Jim (screen name Katrina). He lives near you in KY and is extremely helpful and knowledgeable. Glad to have you along.

Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome and Congrats! Glad you're here! We have the 23 Roo..

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

It is great to have you join in.

Check out the rally thread..maybe you can join in on one!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tuckerroo to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, tuckerroo from Kentucky!














And welcome to Outbackers to you and your furbaby. Enjoy the new 'Roo. KY is on our list of places we want to Outback and Lexington is at the top of the KY list.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO ANOTHER ROOOOOO'er

We bought our Roo for the same reason you did - we didn't like typical Toy Haulers. We haul dirt bikes and there is only two of us (and our fur baby) so our bikes fit in the garage together perfectly!

Welcome to the family!

OCjr


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome Outbackers.com








Congrats on your new TT

Relax 
Enjoy
Have Fun

Thor


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

